# Help me sex my kittens?



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry the pictures are blurry. They are from my Ipod. There is two pictures of each cat.

I believe the first is a male, the second is a male and the third is a female but I am not sure.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Too blurry for me to say......


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Too blurry to tell.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

If they're orange they are 75% likely to be male.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

It looks like you have males. If there is puffiness between the two openings, then it is a boy. If the openings are close together and no puffiness, then it is a girl.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Boys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

